# price of switch and adsl modem



## sushantasarkar (Jul 9, 2007)

can anyone pls tell me the price of 8 port switch and adsl modem specially of frontech/dlink if possible pls give the retail price at kolkata..


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 9, 2007)

Dlink's 8-port switch costs around 1,100. ADSL Modem/router is now available for just Rs. 1,500. If you don't need more than 4 connections, settle for a adsl model with 4 ethernet ports. You don't pay anything extra, it's price is similar to modem+switch combined, but having just 1 device reduces clutter. Suit yourself.


----------



## sushantasarkar (Jul 11, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Dlink's 8-port switch costs around 1,100. ADSL Modem/router is now available for just Rs. 1,500. If you don't need more than 4 connections, settle for a adsl model with 4 ethernet ports. You don't pay anything extra, it's price is similar to modem+switch combined, but having just 1 device reduces clutter. Suit yourself.


i think u r giving the local price of mumbai.....i m looking for kolkata......hope some one will give me that. btw thanks for giving some idea abt it...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 11, 2007)

it costs the same here in bangalore what sourabh said... so there shouldn't be much of a difference in kolkata prices too.


----------



## sushantasarkar (Jul 12, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> it costs the same here in bangalore what sourabh said... so there shouldn't be much of a difference in kolkata prices too.


ok lets compare  .....at kolkata cost of 15" crt magic green monitor is 3600+4% vat. whats the cost of the same at bangalore or mumbai?


----------

